# The Sparkinator



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Just had to post to vent my happiness. Ya probably don't have any knowledge of what I'm talking about since 99% of ya just aren't aware, But after almost 2 years of first one shoulder injury then the other last Oct. I have been w/o my buddy in the field.. Please, just let me vent my happiness, I've missed him soooooooooo much. Don't expect any response, just I'm soooooo happy I had to post. I've been fishing twice now up in Id. with him romping, swimming out to visit and even swimming across the 2 reservoirs, back and forth, and then more romping and WOW, no limping and even wants to play when I get home.
You guys just can't understand how goooooooood this makes me feel to have my buddy back.      Am looking forward to some combos on the Web. for ducks and fish this winter with him retrieving both fish and ducks for me (mostly ducks). I just let him chase some whities down after release. He loves it. They end up being my supper since I enjoy them as much as trout. I release most of the trout.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I understand yer happiness plenty there Leaky! That's good that the Ol' Sparkinator has had a full recovery. My buddy Max is gong through the same thing right now with his dog Jen-Punkin. She tore her ACL and had to have surgery. She'll be out for six months. Dogs are juch perfect creatures. We should always do the very best for them. After all, thats' what they give us every day...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Ya hoo!!!

Good on ya both Leaky.


----------



## Goshawk (Sep 7, 2007)

That's good to hear. I know exactly what you are saying about missing a dog that can't be with you. I'm glad Sparky is better and the two of you are able to get out together again.....enjoy.


----------



## hound_hunter (Jan 1, 2009)

Awesome news man! I hate being without a dog outdoors, it just doesn't feel right. I can't figure out what you mean when you say he retrieves fish for you though? What's that all about? That's a command I'd love to learn to teach!! "Sparky.. Go catch a fish.... good boy!"


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

Happy to hear it Leaky!


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Don't kid yourself, there are plenty of dog lovers on here who know exactly how you feel. Heres to many more romps for both of you on the Weeb!


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

You hnow, I'm pushing it a bit, but. I'm just sooooooo pleased with having him with me.  This is a pic, from just a few days ago. What's missing is him trying to help me land him Wouldn't it have been a great pic. if I had got him in it too? Oh, well!!

[attachment=0:2gyum3sg]fun 1.jpg[/attachment:2gyum3sg]


----------

